# saddness :(



## tracybryant (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey guys, well Im going thru a pretty tough time right now. I just went thru a break up.




I did the breaking up b/c of major religious differences. I had tried to deal with them for over a year, but it broke my heart every time i thought about it. So I had to end it. Im having a real tough time getting over him. We had big plans for the future. He knew how I felt, so the breakup wasnt out of no where to him. We still talk occasionally, but everytime it just makes me want to be with him. He still wants to be with me too. Im having a tough time staying strong with this.



Just wanted someone to vent to it about.. thanks guys


----------



## Cirean (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that TB



Stay strong and hope everything turns out for the best.


----------



## Laura (Oct 9, 2005)

Aw, break-ups are always so hard. And it must be even worse for you Tracy since you both still love each other so much. My only advice for you would be to keep busy. Try not to spend time on your own or else you'll only end up hurting &amp; crying more.

Stay strong


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 9, 2005)

I AGREE WITH LAURA, JUST TRY TO STAY BUSY I KNOW ITS HARD NOT TO THINK ABOUT HIM , BUT THE LEAST YOU CAN DO IS KEEP YOURSELF BUSY, IF ITS MEANT TO BE, IT WILL BE!HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## Liz (Oct 9, 2005)

awww. i'm sorry hun. i know break ups are hard to get through. stay busy like laura said. just keep telling yourself that the right person will come along because he will


----------



## devinjhans (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm sorry about your breakup. It can be so hard waiting on time to heal your pain. Just hold on and know that in time you will heal! You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

awwe! i no exactly wat ur goin thru (pain wise) im still extremely young so i jus recently lost my first love, we broke up bout a month ago and we dated for about a yr n a half (long tym for my age grp). rather not tlk bout y too much but jus glad with the decisions i did make. it just makes me feelbad bcuz tho we broke up awhile ago n i now hav a new bf, hes still the first thing on my mind in the mornin and last thing wen i go to sleep


----------



## Andi (Oct 9, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that. everybody has had to go through a breakup before and yet every new one is so hard. I feel for you-it must be even harder if you guys still want to be together....are the differences really that big? I guess since you said you tried to overcome this for a year they must be.

I agree with the other girls, go out, meet friends...and time will do the rest. I know, these advices suck cause at first nothing really helps


----------



## tracybryant (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks you guys. Yeah they are major big differences, as in I believe and he wants nothing to do with it... I just cant deal with that, I tried, but I want to spend forever, even after death with the person I marry... I dont want to get into a religious discussion right now though, but yeah... Thanks for all the advice its helping..


----------



## greeneyedangel (Oct 9, 2005)

I feel your pain. I've recently broke up with someone and the past 2 months have been hell. Do whatever it takes to keep your mind off it. Find a hobby, hang out with freinds, get a job, travel, whatever is going to make u feel better and preoccupy your time. They say time heals all, i'm sure it doesn't feel realistic right now but I guess you gotta take it one day at a time.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. I hope you get through it soon, give it some time


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm also sorry to hear that! I only had one serious relationship before I met my hubby, but boy was the breakup hard -- my ex and I did share the same religious beliefs but we just weren't compatible in other areas. What made the breakup so hard was that we tried to be friends afterwards, but like you said, everytime we'd talk it would just remind me of my feelings for him.



And when he started spending a lot of time with another girl I started getting jealous and it got worse from there .... I didn't *really* get over him until I made a conscious effort to spend much less time with him. (We still occasionally talk, but it's like one email every six months so it's no big deal.) I started spending more time with my friends which helped a lot. Also going to a different state for a summer internship and making new friends completed the healing process for me. However I will admit it was still a very slow process. So I agree with the others, try not to spend too much time with him, and keep yourself busy in other ways!

And just to share the ending of the story, my ex did end up marrying the other girl, but I'm glad he did because now I realize they are a much better couple than we ever were! Plus I am obviously happy I met my own hubby -- fortunately we met about a year after I had completely gotten over my ex, so I knew we were getting married for the right reasons and not because I was "desperate" or lonely!


----------



## Pauline (Oct 9, 2005)

Aww sorry to hear that Hon. It sounds like you both really love each other despite major religious differences. Try to keep yourself busy and i hope you and your ex can work something out between you.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear about it Tracy. We are here for you if you need to talk.

::HUGS::


----------



## Salope (Oct 11, 2005)

I know it's hard but I don't think still talking to him will make the whole healing process easier. I think you need to give yourself some time and especially some distance to sort out your feelings and let your wounds heal. If the religious differences are strong and they can't be overcome, then you're doing yourself a disservice by continuing to talk to him. It's hard to let go, especially when it's someone you cared deeply about, but you're much stronger than you believe and you will get through it.


----------



## canelita (Oct 11, 2005)

Breakups are bad but you are still living, try not think about him and look to the brighter side of the situation, plus now you have one more reason to spend time here on MUT


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sry honey I don't know what to tell you.. Except be Confident in the Decision you made.. You had your reasons... I know its hard... But you'll be okay.. cuz we love you~~!!


----------



## tracybryant (Oct 11, 2005)

Well there is def distance between us. There always has been, we live 800 miles apart. We visited each other a lot though



So yeah, Im feeling better. We do still feel strongly for each other, but its getting easier not to cry after we talk. Thank you guys so much!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 11, 2005)

Tracy, sorry to hear about the break up. Religious differences are big obstacles to overcome so breaking up (though very tough) might very well be the right choice in the long run. Try to keep yourself busy as the other ladies have suggested and treasure that which was good in this relationship but do not dwell on it. In time, you will see, that this is another one of life's many lessons and hopefully, you will both be good friends who can look back and say yes, we did love each other and it was special and worth it.

Every love is different and is another facet on the diamond; the diamond is life and every lesson, every hurt, every joy, every accomplishment, every trial, every failure makes that diamond more beautiful!


----------



## Leony (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear this.

Everyone is giving good advices. Try to make yourself busy, be strong and think positives.

Hope things will get better





{{HUGS}}


----------



## petite syrah (Oct 16, 2005)

Breakups are always so tough and it seems like the end of the world...But it is not...remember that. You will be fine and some day you will look back on this and your pain will be all gone. Just keep busy and try not to dwell on it too much. I know, easier said than done, but, you will be fine and you will be stronger from this experience. We are here for you if you need to talk. We care.

Petite Syrah


----------



## tracybryant (Oct 16, 2005)

Its just tough b/c we had really big plans for a future, and I had hope that things would change religiously for him. You cant change a person though. Im still having a tough time... He called the other day and said he cant stop thinking about me... it was so much easier when he acted like he didnt affect him real bad... grrr gotta give it time to heal though.... thanks for everything guys!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hang in there baby! We're right here no matter what happens or you decide.

Lots of hugs!!!

Originally Posted by *tracybryant* Its just tough b/c we had really big plans for a future, and I had hope that things would change religiously for him. You cant change a person though. Im still having a tough time... He called the other day and said he cant stop thinking about me... it was so much easier when he acted like he didnt affect him real bad... grrr gotta give it time to heal though.... thanks for everything guys!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear you're still having a rough time. If you need to, tell him that you need some time and space and that he shouldn't call for a week or however long you think. It is hard. I had a break up because of religious differences too, but after some time you'll feel better again!


----------

